# ..... Whats next?



## KBoulton (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey all. 

Please any advice would be great whether good or bad. 

ICSI treatment first time was the worst time off our life ever!

I have PCOS and partner LSC and had a short protocol etc was all good loads of eggs everything positive.


Thursday 10th May
Had 55 eggs collected which was the most my clinic had ever seen. On the same day obviously had to produce and sample. Awoke from egg collection and partners panicing "they keep asking me what ive had to eat why?" well SSR was then done under local because they couldnt get anyone to do general anestetic. No Sperm found at all.

Friday 11th May
Admitted to hospital with severe OHSS water in my abdomen. Pills to prevent had slowed my heart rate down too much and my blood preasure sky high so was in resus! so scary. So in for a week and released and a further week of rest and still not being able to lift anything too heavy etc because can feel the strain.

Been a load of rubbish and I prey and wish all the time that one day we will have an angel of our own. at the moment all around me people are having babies and i am so happy for them but i just feel like im an odd bod and really dont know how to cope. 

we go back to the clinic on the 28th for a follow up appointment and to see what his blood tests etc reveal. 

Stress please help me i feel as though i am at the end of the road for having a baby of my own and we have decided we would adopt but it rips me apart that i will never have a child of my own..... Sounds a little self fish but i hope you know what i mean.


----------



## ceri_gl (May 7, 2010)

Kboulton you poor thing that's awful! I have just had a bfn but I had moderate ohss and I couldn't breathe the one night it's was so frightening. Luckily I managed to escape hospital just had to go back everyday for scans to see the fluid around my lungs and blood tests.
Did they give you much to high a dose? Maybe they can change the type of trigger to lupron Or change the stimulation drugs. Does your dp normally need an op or was it just one of those things?
See what they say at the follow up and another tip look on zita west or order her book off amazon, she is full of advice so don't give up hope easy to say I felt like that yesterday after my bfn and still do today but I am hoping in a few days I'll feel better and ready to face the next step.
Good luck xxx


----------



## KBoulton (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you so so so much for the message. Sorry I havent been on for a while i was trying to take my mind of things by looking at wedding things. 

We went back to the clinic and they applogised as they have given me too much i was on 150 gonalF and when we start again i will be on 75. i am so happy about that. I was only on the drugs 9 days so thats how fast it all happened. 

May partner is currently on Menuphur i think ive spelt it wrong but it stims the testis, apparently he does have some sperm but there not fab! but at least thats good news!!! we go back tomorrow well should i say he does and then we will get results friday. Lets hope they are good and its our first freeze! not looking forward to going back on the Gonal F and Centrotide but all good things come to those who wait i suppose. At least i know what to look for next time in relation to the OHSS as it was such a shock last time. 

Keep shouting at my partner he is moaning of bloating and stomach pains!! Well drink water you silly billy! MEN honestly lol. he seen and supported me whilst i was poorly and now hes not doing anything to make him better!!! Crazy. 

Thanks again for your advice and things are looking up. Good luck to you for the future babes xxxx


----------

